# Ontario? Ottawa?



## eriin (Aug 27, 2012)

any know of any rescues around here?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

There aren't any official rescues perse but there are rescuers in the area. Plus there is the Montreal SPCA with their rats (at the shelter and in foster) and they can often do transports (they have done several From Montral to Toronto for adopters recently so Ottawa would be easy


----------

